# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Προσαρμογέας LED για 220V AC

## PCMan

Έφτιαξα αυτό το κύκλωμα του site και έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι...
Γιατί όταν το μετράω με το πολύμετρο, αντί για 3V βγάζει 300VDC?

Πυκνωτή έβαλα 560nf, αντίσταση 1Κ και δίοδο 4004.

----------


## NUKE

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτα που θα πω οποτε διορθωστε με...

Δεν εχει δημασια τα ποσα βολτ λεει αλλα το ποσο ρευμα περναει μεσα απο το led.Τα περισσοτερα led αναβουν αρκει να περασουν γυρω στα 8mA.Βαζοντας στα 220 βολτ μια αντισταση 1κω σημαινει οτι αμεσως αμεσως δεν θα περασουν πανω απο 22mA.βαλε και την πτωση τασης στην αντισταση και στο led, βαλε και οτι παιρνει ρευμα μονο στο μισο της ημιτονηκης περιοδου οποτε το ρευμα σου θα ειναι εκει που πρεπει.Αυτα πολυ απλοικα και οχι απολυτα σωστα...

----------


## gsmaster

LED έβαλες πάνω? χωρίς φορτίο λογικό είναι η τάση να παίρνει την ανηφόρα. Ο πυκνωτής είναι πολύ μεγάλος και 100nF να είναι κάνει, προσοχή στις τάσεις των υλικών. Επίσης παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή βάλε και μια αντίσταση 1-2MΩ για να εκφορτίζει ο πυκνωτής όταν το βγάλεις απ την πρίζα.

----------


## PCMan

100nF? Στα υλικά λέει:
C1 - *0,5μF* / 600V (Πυκνωτής)  

LED δεν έβαλα, απλά το μέτρησα πρώτα γιατι το ρεύμα είναι μεγάλο και φοβόμουν μην κάνω καμια γκάφα..

Θα το δοκιμάσω αυριο και θα σας πω  :Smile:

----------


## chip

Τότε λογικό που μέτρησες 220... αφού δεν είχες φορτίο δεν γινόταν να έχεις και πτώση τάση πάνω στην χωρητική εμπέδιση του πυκωντή.

----------


## PCMan

Ok. Μια χαρά δουλεύει αλλά τρεμοπαίζει λίγο... Τι πυκνωτή πρέπει να βάλω?

Γιάννη έβαλα και αντίσταση 1ΜΩ

----------


## gsmaster

Δοκίμασε απο 1uF και ανέβαινε. Καλό είναι η τάση του πυκνωτή να είναι αρκετά ψηλά για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου σκάσει αν βγάλεις το led. 

       Δίοδος     Αντίσταση      LED             πυκνωτής 400V
-------|>|---+---\/\/\/\/\-------|>|---+----------||--------------+---------      
                  |                                 |                                 |
                  +----------||-------------+---------\/\/\/\/\/\------+
                          + Πυκνωτής  -                        1M

----------


## PCMan

Πήρα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό στο 1μf στα 400V. 
Γιάννη έτσι όπως το ζωγράφισες κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να τον βάλω στα μπλε σημεία όπως φαίνεται στην εικονα πιο κάτω:


Σωστά είναι έτσι? Και αν ναι, που είναι το θετικό και που το αρνητικό?


YΓ.Δοκίμασα να τον συνδέσω παράλληλα με το Led αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι

----------


## gsmaster

Ο πυκνωτής που λέω στα 400V ΔΕΝ πρεπει να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Αρκεί ένας ΜΚΤ ή ότι βρείς χωρίς πολικότητα που να αντέχει 400V.

Ο άλλος πυκνωτής παράλληλα με το led είναι μόνο για να μειωθεί το τρεμόπαίξιμο.

Το έκανες και δεν έπαιξε? Τι τιμές έβαλες στα υλικά?

Εικόνα πιο κάτω δεν βλέπω...

EDIT 
τωρα την είδα.
Ναι εκεί πάει ο πυκνωτής. Βάλε την δίοδο οριζόντια απο κάτω απο το led για να μην κάνουν βόλτα τα 230 μέσα στην πλακέτα, και να σε βολέψει να βάλεις τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## PCMan

> Ο πυκνωτής που λέω στα 400V ΔΕΝ πρεπει να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Αρκεί ένας ΜΚΤ ή ότι βρείς χωρίς πολικότητα που να αντέχει 400V.



Το κατάλαβα αυτό. ΜΚΤ έχω βάλει και είναι 100nf στα 600V 

Ο άλλος πυκνωτής παράλληλα με το led είναι μόνο για να μειωθεί το τρεμόπαίξιμο.





> Το έκανες και δεν έπαιξε? Τι τιμές έβαλες στα υλικά?



To ξέρω ότι είναι για το τρεμοπαίξιμο.Γιαυτό τον ήθελα έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Τον πυκνωτή αυτό (ηλεκτρολυτικό 1μf στα 400V) τον έβαλα παράλληλα με το led και όχι στα σημεία που δείχνω.

Μήπως θέλει και εκεί ΜΚΤ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ορίστε κάτι δοκιμασμένο άπειρες φορές. Το έχω τοποθετήσει μέσα στα ενδεικτικά του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα του σπιτιού με κόκκινα LEDs καθώς και σαν φωτάκι νυκτός με λευκά LEDs. Αν θέλετε μόνο ένα LED, αντικαταστήστε το δεύτερο με 2 διόδους 1Ν4148 σε σειρά αν είναι κόκκινο και 3 αν είναι λευκό, για να δίνει την ίδια πτώση τάσης με το LED.

----------


## PCMan

Με αυτό το κύκλωμα κανονικά πρέπει να τρεμοπαίζει πάλι, σωστά?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν κοιτάς τα LEDs ξεχωριστά, τρεμοπαίζουν λίγο αλλά όταν είναι τοποθετημένα δίπλα-δίπλα δεν διακρίνεται πρόβλημα. Στον ηλεκτρικό μου πίνακα δεν φαίνεται να τρεμοπαίζουν.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σήμερα συνέδεσα ένα λαμπάκι 220V/7W Ε14 από αυτά που βάζουμε στα εικονοστάσια για καντήλια σε σειρά με ένα πυκνωτή για να μειωθεί η φωτεινότητά του. Ο πυκνωτής είναι 0,47μF/630V MKT. Παράλληλά του συνέδεσα μια αντίσταση 2,2ΜΩ/0,5W για να εκφορτίζεται όταν αποσυνδέεται το λαμπάκι. Αποτέλεσμα: Αρχικά το ρεύμα ήταν 45mA με τάση 225V (ισχύς 10W). Μετά τη σύνδεση του πυκνωτή το ρεύμα έγινε 35mA (ισχύς 5W) και η τάση 155V. Η φωτεινότητα μειώθηκε αρκετά και ο χρόνος ζωής του λαμπτήρα αυξήθηκε. Κάνουμε και οικονομία ενέργειας 50%. Καλό, ε;

----------


## phoebus

καλό  :Smile: 
Εχει και κάτι λαμπάκια νυκτός (πυράκτωσης) 3watt, δοκίμασε αυτά, αν πέσουν στη μισή κατανάλωση θα είναι 1,5watt.

φαντάζομαι μπορείς να βάλεις και περισσότερα led ή πιο δυνατά ή κάποιας άλλης κατανάλωσης λάμπα. Πως υπολογίζεις όμως τη χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή και τη αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα led?

Αν είναι κάτι δύσκολο πες μου τι να διαβάσω και θα τα βρώ  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Δες  εδώ  και εδώ (αναβοσβήνει).

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ έχω βγάλει άκρη, δεν χρειάζομαι νέες απαντήσεις.
Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Κάθε 100nF μπορείς να τραβήξεις περίπου 5-7mA. Η τάση προσαρμόζεται στο ρεύμα του φπρτίου.

----------


## phoebus

αα ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συμφωνώ, είναι όπως τα λέτε. Γιά τον υπολογισμό του πυκνωτή, να λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι το ρεύμα που περνάει είναι V/Ζ όπου V η ενεργός τάση του δικτύου (230V) και Ζ το μέτρο της μιγαδικής αντίστασης Ζ= τερτ. ρίζα(R^2 +Xc^2). R είναι η αντίσταση του υπάρχοντος κυκλώματος πχ λάμπας και Xc η χωρητική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή Xc=1/2πfC. f είναι η συχνότητα δικτύου 50 Hz.

----------


## stelios1991

το σχεδιο αυτο εχει ενα ελλαττωμα.οταν βγαινει απο την μπριζα ο πυκνωτης κραταει ενεργεια και και χτυπαει το ρευμα.τι αντισταση να βαλω για να εκφορτιζω τον πυκνωτη και που?αν εχετε κατι δοκιμασμενο παρακαλω πειτε μου.σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε μια αντίσταση 1ΜΩ 1/2W παράλληλα στον πυκνωτή ή παράλληλα στην είσοδο των 220V. Διευκρινίζω ότι η αντίσταση ΔΕΝ θα ζεσταίνεται - βάζουμε 1/2W για να αντέχει η μόνωσή της στα 220V.

----------


## vvasilis

> Συμφωνώ, είναι όπως τα λέτε. Γιά τον υπολογισμό του πυκνωτή, να λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι το ρεύμα που περνάει είναι V/Ζ όπου V η ενεργός τάση του δικτύου (230V) και Ζ το μέτρο της μιγαδικής αντίστασης Ζ= τερτ. ρίζα(R^2 +Xc^2). R είναι η αντίσταση του υπάρχοντος κυκλώματος πχ λάμπας και Xc η χωρητική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή Xc=1/2πfC. f είναι η συχνότητα δικτύου 50 Hz.



.... και ο πυκνωτής C είναι: 
pyknotisApoRCcir.gif

----------


## asterixx25

Εχω την παρακάτω λάμπα που δουλεύει στα 220V AC όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.

Η λάμπα αποτελείται απο 36 Led, εναν πυκνωτή, 2 αντιστάσεις και μια γέφυρα που δεν φαίνεται καλά. Είναι κάτω απο τον πυκνωτή.

Η αντίσταση που είναι παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή είναι στα 50Ω, και η άλλη που είναι μέσα στο θερμοσυστελλόμενο, στα 1M.

Θέλω να της κάνω μια μετατροπή να δουλεύει στα 42~48 V AC. Τι τιμές μπορώ να βάλω στις αντιστάσεις?

7E930425-24A3-4716-94EC-DEA499EADD29.jpg 1D4966DD-704C-49C5-AEB2-D325DDA8BD1F.jpg BD802809-6EA4-43A6-AC1C-14C2ED42AA6B.jpg D1EA3728-E6BC-4616-8A10-3EAB7E061C22.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

τα 36 led λογικα ειναι σε σειρα ε? αρα θελει σοβαρη μετατροπη, δεν αξιζει

----------


## asterixx25

Τα led είναι σε σειρά....

Υπέθετα, αν αλλάζοντας μια απο τις δυο αντιστάσεις σε μικρότερη τιμή μπορεί να γίνει κάτι....

Ειδάλλως να βρω ενα λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως ή led.

----------


## asterixx25

Μήπως τώρα είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα? 

Αυτή η λάμπα έχει 24 Led. Όλα τα Led είναι επίσης σε σειρά.

6F0FAEA7-0779-4BD2-8D67-ECCC378787C8.jpg 1401CE9C-4C83-4A75-9B98-4332F5D70AEB.jpg 25248E16-59CE-4693-9E0C-D4948E802A94.jpg C1B413EC-2077-4444-B8BB-9C08A5572F24.jpg

----------


## vasilisd

Το κάθε λεντ με πόσα V και πόσα mA δουλεύει; Δε δίνεις στοιχεία.
Αλλά γιατί να ταλαιπωριέσαι;

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/19903996/Un...7-Multi-4.html

----------


## mikemtb

> Τα led είναι σε σειρά....
> 
> Υπέθετα, αν αλλάζοντας μια απο τις δυο αντιστάσεις σε μικρότερη τιμή μπορεί να γίνει κάτι....
> 
> Ειδάλλως να βρω ενα λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως ή led.



Αν υποθεσουμε 3volt ελαχιστο ανα led, το βλεπεις και μονος σου...

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## asterixx25

Θέλω να έχει πάσο E14...

Θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές, στην ανάγκη θα αφαιρέσω και μερικά led και αν δεν βγει αποτέλεσμα, θα βάλω 4 λαμπάκια ψείρες 12V, από μηχανάκι σε σειρά και τελείωσε.

----------


## vasilisd

*
42 volt E14*
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/21840610/Di...375NW42AC.html

----------

mikemtb (05-11-21)

----------

